# Female Names



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello Please help me with some female names?

Thanks


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I am going to go with Jillian, (Jax and Jill). I love that.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh this is going to be a fun post!!

SUZY SNOWFLAKE
MARVELOUS MARTHA
BUNNY
GIDGET
JUNE (get it you have your dog named Jackson like the song by Johnny Cash and June carter  ) 
CHICA
LOLA RICOLA
CHI CHI
ROSEBUD
JILL
KITTY
LAVENDER BLUE
BELLE


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Babette


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Now my husband said to name her J-LO, but I like Josie and Jewel. That is if you want to stay with the J's.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What are your interests? Any character from a book, movie, or TV show you love? 
Merry
Rosemarie
Here are some of the baby girls that I'm caring for today. Rylee, Lucy,Aubrey, Kennedy, Lilian,and Abieleen! 
Shoot! I can suggest to someone else, but I had a hard time choosing names for mine! 
Maybe get a baby book of names!


----------



## Artbythecreek (Apr 16, 2013)

we like c names:

Cali
cha-cha
chili
chica
cheri
cera
corinna
chiclet
carly
charo
cami
cashew
carma
cayla
cleo
coco
comet

Ps. we went with Chloe, Cinderella, Christmas, Cassie (RIP) and Corrina!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is a list of popular girl names
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...WL2v2rHbGKry0yRiID0x3ww&bvm=bv.53760139,d.dmg


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's a list of popular female dog names

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...sshJz0HZWp2H8y2J5KG9x_w&bvm=bv.53760139,d.dmg


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Alice. I have never met a dog named Alice.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I wanted to name one of my girls Sugar, but the men in my house vetoed. I actually saw a play the other night and the main character was Sugarlee. I digress..
Sunnie
Scarlett
Charlotte
Pinky

What fun!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I swear I'm going to name my next Malt -- Cocaine.

I refer to my 3 fluffs collectively as the Boos and everytime I tell someone I'll join them for an event and I'll bring the Boos (but they think I'm saying Booze), so I figure if I name one Cocaine I could say, "I'll bring the Boos and cocaine." LOL

Guys -- I'm just joking about this. Really, it's just a joke.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Alice. I have never met a dog named Alice.


Me either or Barbara or Steve(until Celeta joined)


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I love
Lucy
Bella
Layla
Kaykay
Lady


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Completely off topic but one of my best friends from childhood that I stuck with through thick and thin who passed away last year from an accidental ( I hope ) overdose was a total coke head. I don't know how you can't snort stuff up your nose. Yuk. Just the thought makes me want to sneeze. Plus for the money I am way more materialistic.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I swear I'm going to name my next Malt -- Cocaine.
> 
> I refer to my 3 fluffs collectively as the Boos and everytime I tell someone I'll join them for an event and I'll bring the Boos (but they think I'm saying Booze), so I figure if I name one Cocaine I could say, "I'll bring the Boos and cocaine." LOL
> 
> Guys -- I'm just joking about this. Really, it's just a joke.


Lynn, you are too funny. I almost fell off the couch - love it.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I think I forgot which breeder she is coming from? Sometimes, the breeders have a fun theme in the names. Do you know the parent's call names and/or show names? we could brainstorm off of those too! Fun! good suggestions so far


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm no help - Sweetness is actually named after a Chicago Bears football player - Walter "sweetness" Payton!


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh my everyone is so amazing i really have my wheels spinning now!! The boos and cocaine was hilarious!!! I will be deciding very soon. For some reason I like sky.. Hubby loves Layla I will keep everyone posted thanks for the great ideas!!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I love the names Willow, Ivy, Raine, and Moriah. I said if I ever have another female fluff, her name will be Moriah Claire!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I like Aria, Ayla, Ruby and Shady.


----------



## Muffin's Mama (Mar 3, 2012)

We will have a new baby girl in Dec or Jan and I'm planning to name her Lovie. I also like Rosie, Gigi, Emma, Georgie (Hey there, Georgie Girl....if you know that song you're at least as old as I am), Magnolia (Maggie), and Ellie.
Jane


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

If Petey had been a girl I would have called her Gracielyn.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What are the parents names? I love to spin a name off the parents AKC names!


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok so I finally narrowed it down to two names!! Zoey or Ava and I chose Ava only because one of my best friends daughters name is Zoey lol. Thanks for all the help everyone


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> I love the names Willow, Ivy, Raine, and Moriah. I said if I ever have another female fluff, her name will be Moriah Claire!



Moriah Claire is a cute name.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Emmy Rose is a favorite of mine.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dolly
Lola
Bella


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Muffin's Mama said:


> We will have a new baby girl in Dec or Jan and I'm planning to name her Lovie. I also like Rosie, Gigi, Emma, Georgie (Hey there, Georgie Girl....if you know that song you're at least as old as I am), Magnolia (Maggie), and Ellie.
> Jane


I love Georgi for a little girl


----------

